
Ask HN: What are examples of high priced SaaS products? - cronjobma
Are there examples of SaaS products that have a XXXX&#x2F;mo price point?
======
nomorefools
The perception about an SaaS product's price might depend on how customers
value them.

I want to mention SiftScience as the example. Note that it's a B2B SaaS
product. The company I am working for is running an eCommerce business. They
utilize SiftScience to fight credit card frauds. They paid them around $50K/mo
for detecting frauds out of 1 million transactions/mo. At the first time, I
think it's expensive enough, because credit card fraud is one of hundreds
problem in the company and it is not the only payment options for buying the
products. The company can just hire skilled programmers to build only fraud
detection for less than $50K/mo salary.

Not until I know their future plan that they are going to jump into financial
industry. The money will move very fast. Credit cards will dominate the
payments and the chance is there will be more credit card frauds too. The
company wants to build the customers' trust before the product starts to
launch in order to attract many users. So, we need to reduce fraud cases as
much as we can. Using SiftScience sounds like outsourcing the fraud detection
works to other. With it, we can increase how many transactions will be
monitored instantly. Hiring high skilled programmers might be a late choice
here, but we can do it in the future if the product is successful. With that
case, I can say that SiftScience fraud detection product's price is worth it.

